# Bedding Pan for Savic Suite Royal 95



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi everybody!

I am about to purchase a Savic suite Royal 95 Double and I find it perfect in every way, except for the fact that it has no bedding pan. I came across a Video which showed a cement mixing Bin from home depot in a critter nation. The dimensions are very similar so I wanted to purchase the bin. Problem is, I live in Germany and I can't access their online page. Anyone got an alternative how I could use bedding? Thanks!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

There used to be a couple companies (John Hopewell, Rattie Angels) that made custom metal pans for the SRS but I don't think either of those are still operating. You might be able to find another company, though. If you know of any sheet metal companies, you could get a bid for custom pans. Galvanized steel would have to be coated with something to prevent it from absorbing urine but stainless steel could be used without a protective coating.

I think the built in scatter guards on the Royal suite would help keep bedding in quite a bit. I wish the Critter Nation was built with this same feature. You might be able to successfully use pellet litter like Back 2 Nature in the shallow plastic pans without too much getting kicked out. A coarser cut cardboard bedding would probably be kept in well enough by the cage's scatter guards.

Beyond that, I've read about other people making diy pans out of stuff like corrugated plastic or clear acrylic sheets.


----------



## annebp2001 (Mar 30, 2016)

you are right, the scatter guards WOULD in theory hold bedding, but for the bedding to be "effective" there should be a nice layer of minimum 5 cm, and my rats tend to throw the bedding quite high. plus, the scatter guard is on the doors, so every time I open the door, everything would fall out. I'm not very handy either. I would prefer to buy a plastic bin. In this post, I am looking for places where you can buy such bins or a cage with a bin. thanks for your reply though.


----------

